#ubports 2018-04-02
<ubptgbot> <Zack> How to resolve unknown error: downloading boot.img
<ubptgbot> <Zack> For fairphone 2?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Does the toaster have snaps? is it available with xenial?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'm so annoyed the toaster abandoned scopes for good. I really liked the old "Bread" scope.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does Libertine work with Baken? Or am I stuck with Anbox for my toasting apps?
<ubptgbot> ramffm was added by: ramffm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ramffm, Hi R M, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> How do i download call pro f is no longer available in software centre
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Javacookies, I think so... but in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Mark, create a bread in a snap! awesome!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @prpleXist, Are you talking about F-Call? It's propietary software but you can try to convince the author to publish it in th OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can send him/her an email, the address is in https://uappexplorer.com/app/f-call-intro.f-call
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You'll need to click on email support and resolve a captcha
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @Zack, When/where does this error occur?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @prpleXist, Certainly does look like useful software...
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Guys, am I the only person who cannot get secret chats working?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> its not yet implemented
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Ubuntu touch ports are only available for phones that have cm11 available?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> [Edit] Ubuntu touch ports are only available for phones that have cm11?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @malditobastardo, хм, there's an option in the app
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @SexyBeast420, More complicated than that. The existence of a Lineage port means that a proportion (30%) of the work of Halium + UBports has already been done, giving a head start. The Lineage version does not matter, as far as I know
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @Stereofont, My point is: Can Ubuntu Touch work i  theory, if its a new phone?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @Stereofont, [Edit] My point is: Can Ubuntu Touch work in theory, if its a new phone?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> when there's cm-12.1/lineage14.1 then yes
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0, >Lineage 14.1 … Okay, if its a Samsung Device?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> there was some work on galaxy s7
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> in Halium
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but dunno if it was successful
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> when picking up samsung device, be aware that it might be harder
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> due to Knox/SEAndroid
<ubptgbot> <clannad> @K31j0, SEAndroid
<ubptgbot> <clannad> Yeah sure
<ubptgbot> <clannad> Like it doesn't exist on aosp
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> IIRC it had some hooks in bootloader to enforce SELinux
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Wait, android doesn't have any bootloader
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0, Its barely booting, it seems
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Thanks Ingo for asking! It fortunately has been solved!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @G_Raffe, yes but its not working atm
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Which device are you after?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0, Herolte
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Samsung galaxy s7
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ohnoes
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> So just take sources that are already there
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and work on them
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> you don't have other branch to choose than halium-7.1
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @malditobastardo, and as I understand - no way to use secret chats for now?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> niet
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> ne rabotaie
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> did anyone tried installing official ubuntu app on phone?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> [Edit] did anyone tried installing official telegram for ubuntu app on phone?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0, https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8SHp7WaZueQ
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Now i just need to ask for it
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Like, a thousand times
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @G_Raffe, The whole of Telegram is being recoded. The next veneration of Telegram on Ubuntu Touch will be based on that but don't expect rapid progress. When that is done, most newer features will probably work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @G_Raffe, [Edit] The whole of Telegram is being recoded. The next generation of Telegram on Ubuntu Touch will be based on that but don't expect rapid progress. When that is done, most newer features will probably work
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @Stereofont, Basic chats are stored on Telegram servers
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> But not the secret ones
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Stereofont, Okay than. Thanks for the explanation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @SexyBeast420, That won't help nearly as much as actually getting involved with it
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> They are using Dyffy - Hellman encryption, keys of which are stored locally
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @G_Raffe, Existing UT Telegram is based off Cutegram. About two years out of date …
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @UniversalSuperBox, For beta-testing purposes, ofc
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> are basic chats encrypted too?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @SexyBeast420 what is the resolution of that? everything looks so small
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scaling hasn't been set. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/running-ut.html#display-scaling
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0, Basic chats are stored on telegram servers
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Telegram and, mostly, Pavel Durov is at war with Russian Government because of the Secret chats
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0, WDHQ
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> numeric values? I never remember those letter markings, is it 1440x25something?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> 1440х2560
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @K31j0
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> okay
<ubptgbot> petrkost was added by: petrkost
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Петр. To read more about UBports check out this link. We also have a group in Russian … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @SexyBeast420 Don't get me wrong, Samsungs have good specs and are pretty decent looking, always didn't like the front button and software though
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Sexy Beast 420 - are you more sexy or more beast?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I lean more on the sexy side myself
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Maybe more 420 :O
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @exar_kun, statistically valid data
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Any beast can become sexy after some 420=)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @G_Raffe, that's the part of the movie Disney cut out
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Well, considering the smoke around beast when he turned into prince lol
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NptJxbiW.webp
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Anyway, are there any underwater stones with Sailfish to expect?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @SexyBeast420, Its owned by Russian RosTech, so....
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> well, half of it but stll
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Im not Russian, so yeah, RKN can go away
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any work there would probably be through the Halium project
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @SexyBeast420, If you are russian - you are banned by RKN, if you are from somewhere else - you are hacked by russian hackers. This, as we say here, classic two chair situation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what yall are even talking about at this point (aside from russia of course), cay you get back on topic please?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @G_Raffe, Whats the point of having trackers in a FOSS os?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @SexyBeast420, Ask chinese guys.  … https://news.drweb.com/show/?i=11749&lng=en
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @G_Raffe, >Dr. Web … Trash.
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Yes, but malware in chinese phones is real. Adwares were there for like 2 or 3 years already, so malware is totally possible also
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Chinese phones are bad by default
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> With some exceptions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> people please
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you'd like to discuss more about not-ubuntu-touch, please go to @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @UniversalSuperBox, Done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There's a separate group for OT discussions, as this is
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Ok, i got it
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Uhh, is it necessary to build your own HAL or you can use from a LineageOS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Some config changes and patches to the kernel are required for ubuntu to work
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> [Edit] Uhh, is it necessary to build your own HAL or you can use one from a LineageOS?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It all begins at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> Alex Lawrence was added by: Alex Lawrence
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> hello. i tried to use ubports installer for my fairphone 2 and it didn´t work.  … os: mac os high sierra … device: fairphone 2 … issues: … - latest release of ubports installer found the device but did not do anything
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> hello. i tried to use ubports installer for my fairphone 2 and it didn´t work. … os: mac os high sierra … device: fairphone 2 … ubuntu touch version: latest stable … wipe: yes … issues: … - latest release of ubports installer found the device but did not do anything … - clone of the git repo did not find the device but started
<ubptgbot>  the process after manually setting the device … - however, the process did not succeed … output: … info: Instructing manual reboot … debug: checking password … debug: correct password … debug: fastboot: wait for device … info: Download startCheck … info: checked: recovery.img … info: Exists /Users/alexlawrence/Library/Caches/ubportsimages/FP2/reco
<ubptgbot> very.img … info: checked: boot.img … info: Exists /Users/alexlawrence/Library/Caches/ubportsimages/FP2/boot.img … info: Download complete … info: done downloading(once listener) … debug: fastboot: flash; [object Object],[object Object] … info: Booting into recovery image... … error: Devices: Error: Fastboot: Unknown error:  downloading 'boot.img'..
<ubptgbot> . … OKAY [  0.359s] … booting... … FAILED (remote: bootimage: incomplete or not signed) … finished. total time: 0.360s
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh wow... Please, if you need to post a lot of information into a message, use a service like paste.ubuntu.com.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is your bootloader unlocked?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've got a room with people who seem to be pretty hip with the install process. You can find it and some good starter information on this page over here: https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> oh, i´m sorry
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> unfortunately, i don´t know whether my bootloader is unlocked. i only had the stock android on the fp2 and at some point i switched to fp open.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably not, then. I'd still recommend the Install room, but you can try `fastboot oem unlock` in the mean time.
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> [Edit] hello. i tried to use ubports installer for my fairphone 2 and it didn´t work. … os: mac os high sierra … device: fairphone 2 … ubuntu touch latest stable, wipe: yes … issues: … - latest release of ubports installer found the device but did not do anything … - clone of the git repo did not find the device but started th
<ubptgbot> e process after manually setting the device … - however, the process did not succeed … output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxGMHn4j99/
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> alright, thank you. will post it in the other room
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> sorry for spamming
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem, just know for next time. Makes people not yell at you on the internet. :P
<ubptgbot> <Alex Lawrence> :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Success 😉
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Congratz!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> On this occasion persistence alone paid off. I claim no credit
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> FYI: https://copperhead.co/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's been around for a while. What do you think?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> good evening
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> just remembered the Manhattan UI :)
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @gab11010, >AOSP repack
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> >pixel/nexus only
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Obv a geekphone
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> With nexuses dead
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> android is dead to me as a platform
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Sidenote 3: If selinux is disabled (or set to permissive), the device will show you a red warning "kernel is not seandroid enforcing" on top of the screen. This should not prevent the phone from booting
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Oh that's what I'm talking about
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'd be annoyed because of that
#ubports 2018-04-03
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> Excuse me when porting ubuntu touch. Can't shut down/restart properly. Where should this change be concerned?
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> Excuse me, when porting ubuntu touch. Can't shutdown/restart properly. Where should this change be concerned?
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> please help me
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> What should I do?
<ubptgbot> vairam_vs was added by: vairam_vs
<ubptgbot> Peter Conrad was added by: Peter Conrad
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> https://github.com/kuailexs/porting-log
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> i do not know which is related to shutdown
<ubptgbot> <OnePlus3T_Gaurav> Still no port for op3T?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtYoRBdjQY0&feature=youtu.be&t=10
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cKy6U0bh.webp
<ubptgbot> Daniel Bradford was added by: Daniel Bradford
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Bradford> Hey! I was wondering if you guys had considered porting Ubuntu Touch to Project Treble? In theory it would enable a much wider range of devices with minimal effort
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, that's progress. :)
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @mariogrip Excuse me, when porting ubuntu touch. Can't shutdown/restart properly. Which aspect should be concerned?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @kuailexs, We also dont know it. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. You have to hack a lot into your device files to make this work properly.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Project Treble only changes effort level on Android
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> for now at least
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> if Halium guys focus treble, we'll get it in effect, but now there's no Oreo support to begin with, IIRC that was introduced in Oreo
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Are AppArmor patches documented in porting guide?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Is it right to assume that basic functions are working in N5 in 16.04? i.e. Can I phone, SMS, and use the official browser? Does Telegram work? Actually, what would be really useful would be a list of apps that work, and those which don't.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yeah, there are only flags to be enabled, checked by a script, what if I don't have AppArmor in my kernel? Did anyone have to backport that?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kuailexs, This group is not the best place to ask. Are you still building Halium for the device or have you completed that stage?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Mark, Not sure. Telegram does not work though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @K31j0, Not to a fully extent. The AA porting is so complex its not easy to describe. If you are lucky you can use an existing kernel port
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Stereofont, Thanks for that.
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @Stereofont, base on ubp-5.1
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @Stereofont, It can  be used normally. But it cannot shutdown/retart properly.Must be forced to shut down
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @kuailexs, This is because the shutdown is device-specific and no 2 devices are shutting down in the samye way. The vendor makes this possible, and it needs to be done like in Android, otherwise it wont work. Also that there is "charge mode" where Android is started even when the phone is off if you connect a cable. Sometimes
<ubptgbot> Ubuntu Touch just starts, as it does not understand it should be i ncharge mode only.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Is this device interesting for Ubuntu touch too? … https://www.xda-developers.com/planet-computer-gemini-pda-lineageos-14-1/
<ubptgbot> <W> in regards to devices that aren't officially supported, the OS will still work right? but just with glitches possibly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it will not work at all
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @unknown, it says on the page that radio doesn't work (yet). even if porting succeeds, the lack of radio will persist in UT likewise i think
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @YougoChats, But it also says that you can boot GNU/Linux
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pretty sure someone is working on the Gemini...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> there are several ways of doing that. probably none of those are how Ubuntu Touch works
<ubptgbot> <W> ah okie
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but the integrated physical keyboard is very interesting indeed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes, @NotKit has it sort of working
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's Mediatek, so he's submitting lots of patches
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I'm not basing on Lineage, but on AOSP BSP actually.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> I read that sailfish os is supported
<ubptgbot> <unknown> What Linux distribution will Gemini run? … We are currently talking to a few companies representing different Linux flavours and we are considering a number of options but the decision has not been taken yet. We are also taking into accounts comments from the backers into consideration, including Sailfish & Ubuntu OS, which have bee
<ubptgbot> n suggested several times. … https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device--2#/
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Ubuntu OS = UT or desktop?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no idea what they mean there
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what was demostrated is desktop with GNOME Shell
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably Ubuntu proper
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> GPD Pocket is a similar device that's x86 and can run any Linux
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> because it's x86 :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> Lexi was added by: Lexi
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Guys, if I use Libertian - is it possible to run official telegram app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it's not built for ARM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can probably run it inside libertine if you compile it for ARM
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Okay, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could probably package it as a click and run it without libertine too, since it's qt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> might not scale nicely or be usable, but should at least be able to forgo the need for X11, and get a little better system integration with keyboard and such
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @NotKit, We never forget Harmattan
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Its qt? Sure?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, the telegram desktop app? pretty sure, yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think there's some components from Electron, too. Not sure how they fit together though
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> No, telegram-desktop is completely Qt. It also runs on Plasma Mobile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a bit of a pain to build
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Debian has some patches to build it against the system libraries.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I guess building the debian package for Xenial and repacking it into a click is the easiest way.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yay night mode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does camera app work for anyone on 16.04 builds?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, Both photo and video camera work in my E4.5
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Camera works but not video I think, at least in N5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm. i am trying to figure out why Camera component is not working on 18.04 for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i guess it's not strictly "qt 5.9 broke something" :-/
<ubptgbot> Jean-Pierre MAILLARD was added by: Jean-Pierre MAILLARD
<ubptgbot> <Jean-Pierre MAILLARD> Hello Everyone, … I'm trying to install UBports on my new BQ M10 FHD (Android version) but after a few seconds, I get a message about format of the systme and recovery partitions: … "FAILED (remote: format for partition 'system' is not allowed)" … Is there a way to have the partition enable for a new system? … Thank you
<ubptgbot> !
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to install Ubuntu on your device from a factory image before you are able to use the installer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <cls006> Is WINE hq available in UBports?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can probably install it in libertine, but you'd need Windows apps compiled for ARM
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Read: none of them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wine isn't available for ARM in ubuntu repos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so firstly you'd need to get wine compiled for ARM, and then you'd need Win RT apps
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Wine on ARM is a hell to get working
<ubptgbot> <samzn> just use qemu-user
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee, 18.04 builds are already available?
<ubptgbot> ignorare was added by: ignorare
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, he's hacking around on 18.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm porting an app to qqc2 on x86
<ubptgbot> <samzn> It's been a long while since I've went around Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Hi guys! Did anybody of you successfully install UBports on a Nexus 5 with 32 GB? Or does UBports only work on the 16 GB-version?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Works fine on the 32GB version
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @ignorare, Should work on any Hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I want to try to go around full time with Ubports again
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Great! Thanks a lot! 👍
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee, does 16.04 have qqc2 support yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it works fine if one successfully replaced the flash with 64GB chip too
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Oh, wow! 😉
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Is that a big work?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Very
<ubptgbot> <samzn> you'll need a reballing station
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Haha, okay. I am out... 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samzn, i'm talking about stock ubuntu, not ubuntu on phones
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Thank you very much guys! 👍👍😉
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee, ah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but ubports 16.04 devel is using qt 5.9 as well (which is what is in 18.04 stock), so i was wondering if the same issues might be showing up there
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How would you launch a Libertine program from the UT Terminal app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> with ubuntu-app-launch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `ubuntu-app-launch container_firefox_0.0` for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `ubuntu-app-launch-appids | grep container` to see what apps are available in `container`
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EqyfgBrn.png
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Welcome back old friend
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Meh, apparently devel Xenial still can't open programs by that method.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should but what actually happens
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubuntu-app-launch uses the same stuff as Unity8 does to launch apps... so if it was completely broken, no apps would launch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably same issue that n5 had?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see the splash screen of the program, but then nothing and a revert back to teh terminal.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sounds like same issue as on n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> check the log for the app in `~/.cache/upstart/` to see what went wrong
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or more accurately just the program's icon rather than a startup splash screen.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, the u8 splash screen you get for all starting apps
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "proot info: pid 10749: terminated with signal 11"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh that's no fun
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And ditto with pid 11107
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah that means it crashed
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What does it mean?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so not the same as on n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so something segfaulted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there something in `/var/crash/` that looks relevant?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> everything segfaults
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No just stuff regarding system settings there AFAICS.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you trying to run?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Whatever really, started with Firefox and Libre Office Writer.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> does anbox work on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on devices where it is currently enabled, yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so not on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Pro 5 and M10's
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee, that's really great to hear
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @samzn, Some news available about Anbox at all? 👍😉
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @ignorare, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Jean-Pierre MAILLARD> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you very much Dalton Durst for this information! (It still does not work yet but I will have another try tomorrow. Will keep you posted.)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jean-Pierre MAILLARD, If you make a username in Telegram you can be pinged and be invited to groups, such as the install group…
<ubptgbot> <Jean-Pierre MAILLARD> @Stereofont, Thank you for the tip Lionelb!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jean-Pierre MAILLARD, You can go into Settings to do that
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is Ubuntu Touch available for Samsung s6?
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> @Stereofont, Done! Thanks again Lionelb!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, Nope. See http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @advocatux, There was a video recently of ubuntu touch on the Samsung s something or other
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 7
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @PhoenixLandPirate, S7
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Zack> I saw the video, really exciting updates
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> ZeroPointEnergy went from beginner in November https://forums.ubports.com/topic/755/android-mobile-device-hell-porting-halium-to-galaxy-s7 to video star in February 👍
<ubptgbot> Jishnurajm was added by: Jishnurajm
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Jishnu. If you would like to read more about UBports, check the link … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also … https://t.me/UBports_India
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @cls006, consider anbox to the 'the wine of ubuntu touch' ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox isn't a reimplementation of android though
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i am so out to lunch on this cloud that i don't even have anything further to say which is... out of my character! good day for anyone who wants to take shots at me though! ;)
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @cls006, UBports Port existed for a very short time on Sunday.
<ubptgbot> Vasilis Ziogou was added by: Vasilis Ziogou
<ubptgbot> <Vasilis Ziogou> hi
<ubptgbot> <Vasilis Ziogou> i want to install ubuntu touch in turbo-x Hive 3g (Greek model). it runs android 4.4.2 but i cant get into bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Vasilis Ziogou> can you help me?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vasilis Ziogou, The bootloader is the smallest of the problems
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vasilis Ziogou, To learn about UBports, check this … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That is the list of supported devices. More are on the way but sadly not yours
<ubptgbot> <Vasilis Ziogou> so there is no other way that it can work on my device?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is a Mali processor. I don't think anyone has ported a Mali device. BQ M10 us the only properly supported tablet, although you can do something with a 2013 Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <Vasilis Ziogou> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Vasilis Ziogou> thnx
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vasilis Ziogou, First, it would need a Halium port. A difficult and frustrating process. Usually Qualcomm processors ate preferred because they are not so closed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> At the moment we don't have a Greek language group but we would like to
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Stereofont, which SoC exactly?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Mali-450 MP; ARM; OpenGL ES-CM 1.1; OpenGL ES 2.0
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> MediaTek MT8392, ok
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> thankfully some Greek letters look similar to cyrillics
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @NotKit, Maybe because Cyrrilos was greek
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @NotKit, [Edit] Maybe because Cyrrilos was Greek
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @NikosChat, yeah
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Vasilis Ziogou, I checked a bit, it doesn't have kernel source code provided by manufacturer. Unfortunately, you're generally out of luck with lesser known "regional" devices.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> more like some cyrillic letters look similar to Greek ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vasilis Ziogou, Incidentally, if you make a username in Telegram, it assists  because you can be pinged and it is possible to add you to groups
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://www.plaisio.gr/tablet/tablets/tablets-all/Turbo-X-Hive-V-Octacore-9-7-3G-Milamu-DI-9733.htm - it's just for example, "ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ" reads almost fine for Russian speaker ("ТЕХНИКА ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКА", not correct in Russian, but understandable)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Technical characteristic
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Panynmaiu
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> Russian or English is obviously based on Greek words
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> probably even more Greek words borrowed than in English
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @NikosChat, If a Greek group is desired, a conversation could start in the Lab
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vasilis Ziogou, [Edit] First, it would need a Halium port. A difficult and frustrating process. Usually Qualcomm processors are preferred because they are not so closed
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> I am Greek but I don't know if there are other Greeks that are interested in a Greek language group
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @Stereofont, Which Lab?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @NikosChat, Generally, when a group is started, others appear
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @Stereofont, OK let's create it then
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @NikosChat, I tried to add you but your privacy settings do not allow
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @Stereofont, Can you try again
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @Stereofont, [Edit] Can you try again?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @NikosChat, 😃
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> Which kernel version is in UT 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> what browser does ut use
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Donieck, Whichever you bese on
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> depends on the device
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ranging from 3.4 to 4.4
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> no rule
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> @K31j0, Is have UT 16.04? Can you write uname -r in terminal and hand this up to me?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> What device do you have?
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> nexus 5 with UT 15.04
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> That'll have the same kernel
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> hence you can't upgrade kernels on android devices
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If you bump up the release to the extent it changes API/ABI, device becomes unbootable
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and you can't do anything about this
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> because we need blobs man
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> else nothing works
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Iiiif you want to reverse engineer everything and write FOSS drivers for that that'd go into mainline, I got no problem with that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but ain't nobody got time for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, Native is webbrowser-app which is based on chromium content api
#ubports 2018-04-04
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> does ut have terminal
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Indeed it does
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Actually has pretty amazing features... Making something so keyboard heavy work on a touch screen was no small feat but they did that part marvelously
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Mycroft for Ubuntu Touch. Thoughts?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think the ever evasive will out there had proposed this ;)
<ubptgbot> eo0xff was added by: eo0xff
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @wayneoutthere, I don't think I've met him . . . … Do you know what it would take to integrate it into UT as fully as Google Now is in Android?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, See https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/community-update-21-79
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> MyCroft AI integration —> Marius demonstrated some integration a long time ago but without the UI. This is not a priority until we reach the 16.04 milestone. We will leave this to the community until we can combine efforts.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @eo0xff, Hi 0xfff leo, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <petya230> we have hybris oreo device tree? :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @advocatux, Mycroft would be cool, but idk how Mycroft is developing as a voice assistant, I haven't heard how good or bad it is since the beans incident
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Mark Mullins, Still Oxide derivative of Chromium I believe. Though Xenial offers other possibilities?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, Beans? I am intrigued…
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5J7vVQNkCw ?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> ^
<ubptgbot> Alex was added by: Alex
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I have a pixel 2 XL any luck on installing?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @PhoenixLandPirate, I played some months ago with Mycroft running on a Raspberry pi 3 and it clearly needed a lot of development. I'm downloading the last picroft version right now and I'll see how is these days
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @advocatux, I believe there was suppose to be a big update in February.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm downloading Picroft - 2018-3-14
<ubptgbot> federurio was added by: federurio
<ubptgbot> <federurio> Hello, i would like to install ub on my old nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <federurio> where i can fine the image file?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> There's no ready image available, unfortunately. You can port UT to your device however
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, Do you know snips?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Snips.ai
<opendata> federurio
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @federurio, Is it 2012 or 2013 model?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @federurio, Hello Federico. You can find out more about UBports at … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <federurio> 2012 wifi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @unknown, Nope but I know it now 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Alex, Unfortunately not. This was mentioned yesterday though … https://copperhead.co/
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, I use it to control my self made offline smart home - it is only for speech recognition - but it does work pretty good
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm the license wouldn't allow to integrate snips in UBports for free
<ubptgbot> AkshitGarg was added by: AkshitGarg
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @AkshitGarg !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> Are tabs webbrowser-app in sandbox?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, Are you sure - this isn't a commercial project
<ubptgbot> <unknown> On GitHub the code is MIT or Apache 2
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The license is dual https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o-P2cYze_pMv-8MClMuUBEdPET8vLyGVAw145lq2ePM/pub
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> We should move to OT if we are going to keep talking about snips.ai
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what daemon/part of Ubuntu controls device power state, such as going to sleep with screen off?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @NotKit, Not sure but Powerd maybe is related?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> thanks
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> wonder why powerd is not forked by UBPorts then
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @NotKit, It is https://github.com/ubports/repowerd
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> repowerd? interesting
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, I don't know.. this seems.. on topic.  UT is revolutionary.. this is kind of a 'standard need' now and I think it's a fair discussion to say 'what's up with voice and UT"
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @DanChapman, Strictly, repowerd is a powerd replacement, not a fork.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, You're the boss so we'll keep it here 👍
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @alan_griffiths, Ah ok, thanks! I wasn't sure if it was a modified fork of powerd or it's own thing. Was just looking for some documentation somewhere on the rationale behind it. But kind find anything really.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @advocatux, Wait, this I miss a memo...@wayneoutthere is boss now?
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @advocatux, [Edit] Wait, did I miss a memo...@wayneoutthere is boss now?
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> You get sick for a couple of days and all of a sudden. Wayne rises to power.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mohannes, Not really but he's suffering a lot with that NC installation and I wanted to ease his pain 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, But the ubports repo is a "fork" of the original repowerd
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @alan_griffiths, [Edit] Ah ok, thanks! I wasn't sure if it was a modified fork of powerd or it's own thing. Was just looking for some documentation somewhere on the rationale behind it. But cant find anything really.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> strictly speaking ;)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I wasn't closely involved but repowerd was the result of frustration with the fragile interactions between unity-system-compositor and powerd. There were issues both with the code and the architecture. Once some test cases were set out it became clear a rewrite was the cleanest way forwards.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah. repowerd is definitely better
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Yes, the code doesn't hurt my eyes.
<ubptgbot> <Ihsound> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bGFAJwC7.png Excuse me, can i get help with this?
<ubptgbot> <Ihsound> Idk what's going on, my ubuntu error
<ubptgbot> <algorrapti> fsck /dev/sdXX and check the / integrity
<ubptgbot> <algorrapti> [Edit] fsck /dev/sdXX to check the / integrity
<ubptgbot> <algorrapti> [Edit] fsck /dev/sdXX to check the root(/) integrity
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ihsound, irc #ubuntu on freenode for general support with ubuntu on PCs, this group is about ubuntu touch on phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> <Ihsound> @dohbee, Ok, i am sorry. My bad. Just ignore my chat
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, you don;'t know the full pain
<ubptgbot> <Ihsound> Sorry everyone
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, I've been following your cloud series. Better than netflix 😄
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> like watching a man walk on hot coals
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ouch... owwwww.... man.... oh... ouch! oh....
<ubptgbot> Jonathan Jenkins was added by: Jonathan Jenkins
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Hey everyone, I'm experiencing an Error.  … Ubuntu 15.04(R3) OnePlus One bacon
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> I can't access via ADB
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Tried 3 usb wires, ADB just comes up with the device # and offline
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Developer Mode is on
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Is ADB really running on PC? Did you check with other devices?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> and of course make sure that on pc it's running with sudo (in os x or linux) or as admin (on windows)
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> Yes, have the process ID and is bound by root
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> oh, did you set password on your phone? developer mode doesn't work without the password
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> yes
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> dunno than, lack of info=( My one works nice both with windows and os x
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan Jenkins> If it matters, my system(s) aren't recognizing the storage either. So I can't do file transfer
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jonathan Jenkins, Known bug. See this to fix it https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1015/howto-opo-fix-mtp-driver-permissions
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> While you are at that you can do this too https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1030/howto-change-the-name-of-your-device-for-bluetooth-pairing
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Good morning
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Good afternoon
<ubptgbot> Paul Q was added by: Paul Q
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Paul Q, Hi Paul Q, see https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Amrithanadh Manoharan was added by: Amrithanadh Manoharan
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Amrithanadh Manoharan, Hi Amrithanadh, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @samzn, ... Nice. Are you in Vancouver Canada? Rare to see mornings match up in here.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @wayneoutthere, I live in a third world shithole
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh.  well, tht sounds like here
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> depends on your qualification of the term
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uhm
<ubptgbot> mayankmethad was added by: mayankmethad
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> Are tabs webbrowser-app in sandbox?
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> Are tabs webbrowser-app isolated in sandbox?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes and no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on what you are asking exactly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they are as isolated from each other as tabs in chromium are by default, iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> each tab does not have a separate profile though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i don't think we have the aggressive process-per-site enabled (don't recall if it was even available in that version of chromium either)
<ubptgbot> <mayankmethad> Does UT support VoLTE
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least not unless it's transparent in the baseband hardware, i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the versions of ofono available in 15.04 or 16.04 don't support it. so i would say it likely won't be supported until sometime after 16.04 is made stable
<ubptgbot> Revenge was added by: Revenge
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Revenge, Hello Revenge. We have a lot of stuff about UBports at … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Revenge> I don't think my phone is compatible with ubuntu touch, but I wanted to join telegram anyways to support the community. ^_^''
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Revenge, Great. What is your current phone?
<ubptgbot> <Revenge> Lgg3
<ubptgbot> <Revenge> @Stereofont, Its the lg phone g3
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Revenge, It was listed in the Halium project 24 days ago
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That doesn't mean it will complete but an attempt is being made
<ubptgbot> <Revenge> @Stereofont, Oh cool!
<ubptgbot> <Revenge> Anything I can do to help it along? I'm a programmer, just not a very good one
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Pepitortue on Github seems to be the lead
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> May be in the Halium group in Telegram?
<ubptgbot> <Revenge> Link?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Halium is not only a base for UT but it enables UT installs
<opendata> anyone have ubports rootfs links?
<opendata> and anyone know what ill meed to change to make the rootfs work without hallium
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, tarballs would be on system-image.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Meanwhile, a 2013 Nexus 7 is probably the cheapest way to play around with UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, without halium, or without any android hal you mean?
<opendata> halium
<opendata> and android hal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the rootfs doesn't require halium (15.04 images are not built with halium, and i'm not sure if any of the currently supported 16.04 devices are either)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not requiring hybris will probably require a lot of patching and rebuilding things
<opendata> that... sounds fun
<opendata> anytihing to point me in right direction
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `apt-cache rdepends` for all the binary packages listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's plenty of stuff that uses android properties, which would need to be changed to something else, for example
<opendata> hmmph
<opendata> so i either port android 6.0 to it or do that
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @opendata, start with installing mesa mir platform
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> that should bring you UI
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> then check adaptation for other things
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @opendata, [Edit] start with installing mesa libEGL and kms mir platform
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you probably don't see edits in IRC, I meant libEGL from Mesa and KMS platform for Mir
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> they are in repos
<ubptgbot> trytonvanmeer was added by: trytonvanmeer
<opendata> i do :)
<opendata> shows like
<opendata> ```
<opendata> <NotKit> @opendata, [Edit] start with installing mesa libEGL and kms mir platform
<opendata> ```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some init stuff and default config probably would need changed too. at least for pulseaudio and gstreamer it should be pretty easy to just remove the android plug-ins
<opendata> we have no audio ;)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think init will just continue even if it can't setup Android container
<opendata> though we do have gstreamer hw accel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, sounds like a pretty awful phone, if it has no audio :)
<opendata> heh, mostly waiting on linaro for audio
<opendata> (they are upstreaming slimbus)
<opendata> which is a req for audio
<opendata> its z2 tablet
<opendata> we didnt even have battery percent till a two days ago
<opendata> even then its userspace math
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Donieck, Webapps are, afaik. If you like you can create a webapp for any site you are consulting or to use different profiles.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, well, point still stands. at least for gstreamer and pulseaudio the android plug-ins are separate packages, and not direct deps of the core libs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might be able to get by having hybris and stuff remain installed for a lot too, but i think several are just built to assume hybris/android being the only way to do certain things, for armhf/arm64 builds
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I guess rebuilding some things isn't the biggest deal, you currently have to do so even with Halium-based adaptations
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (I know it's not supposed to be this way, but...)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you don't have to rebuild the rootfs with halium
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you have to build different rootfs tarball per device, then something is very wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (at least for android based devices using halium, avoiding android is a different set of problems)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> say getting Mir on CAF 7.1 devices *currently* requires rebuilding it with CAF-enabled android-headers
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I know it's going to be fixed, but just as example, another one is outdated pulseaudio-module-droid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, that's because the CAF thing is incredibly stupid and someone broke the world
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> updating pulseaudio-module-droid is way easier, and should be done anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the CAF thing is awful and i dont see how it would ever be "fixed" outside of having to ship one rootfs for CAF and one for standard
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @trytonvanmeer, Hello Tryton. For information about UBports see this link. We also have a group for Dutch speakers … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> Is it possible to install ubuntu touch on LYF Flame 1 or Xiomi Redmi Note 3 ?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, Maybe I misunderstood, but isn't it just the Mir android platform that needs building with "appropriate" headers? Including two builds of that lib may be ugly, but it might possibly be made to work.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Jishnurajm, if those are not in the list of supported devices, no
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> the issue is that compared to desktop, Android phones require a firmware built for them specifically, installing the one build for other device won't work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] the issue is that compared to desktop, Android phones require a firmware built for them specifically, installing the one built for other device won't work
<opendata> not necessarily
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, I don't recall the exact details, but I thought it was anything that needs that header which screwed up the enum ordering.
<opendata> thats what trebel is for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so trebel is just going to have all possible sets of firmware blobs in one image?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> they are going to be in vendor partition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so treble just moves the hardware-specific bits to another partition?
<opendata> it makes the main system android specific
<opendata> and the hals are isolated
<opendata> s/android specific/non-device specific
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it requires 8.1+ and device with a/b partitioning right?
<opendata> no
<opendata> only 8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it won't help much with ubports situation then
<ubptgbot> Franklindemann was added by: Franklindemann
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Franklindemann !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jishnurajm, Mi 3 Cancro is receiving some attention in the Halium porting community. That is different than the Note 3? The other phone is limited to India it seems and with only 1 Gb RAM it is not an ideal candidate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_griffiths, That and a few other bits. We've got an experiment going but Mir can't auto-detect which platform it's running on yet: https://github.com/ubports/mir/commit/70bc62ce9906fcf3b3ff99b42ad6747415c1fd48
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, is there still an issue with it if platform is set manually?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is an excellent question.
<ubptgbot> avfranchuk was added by: avfranchuk
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @avfranchuk, Hi Aleksandr, don't forget to read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> Dear UBports ! Please make GPD Pocket run UBport
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Buy a dev one :P
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> @Lyokanthrope, how much does it cost?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> You want a port for the device but don't know how much it costs?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @oleg sokolov, it's an x86 thing. it can already run Ubuntu, and you can install unity8 on Ubuntu 16.04 there if you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so just buy one and install ubuntu on it
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> @dohbee, You wright!!
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/dPN2NtId.webp
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> thanx
#ubports 2018-04-05
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Hey @mariogrip and team, thank you for your continued support <3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ❤️
<metalbiker> can anyone tell me if ubuntu sdk ide'll support 18.04 LTS after the launch of it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i doubt it will
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, the old ubuntu sdk ide is a massive project on top of qtcreator and nobody is really working on it afaik
<metalbiker> so nobody's working on qtcreator either?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> qtcreator itself is not related to unity8, i guess upstream qtcreator devs still work on qtcreator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the ubuntu touch plug-in and all that stuff though, nobody is really maintaining
<metalbiker> hmm, sad. so how do you guys there at ubports work on ubuntu touch and make apps for it?
<metalbiker> just use python with a text editor?
<metalbiker> i mean, i'm getting back into school for programming and i want programming for ubuntu touch to be one of my projects
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well not python
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but right now i use emacs, yes
<metalbiker> emacs, i'll have to look into that.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Working on the system itself and working on Apps are two different things.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not necessarily
<ubptgbot> <samzn> It should be possible to make a Ubuntu Touch target for mainline Qt
<ubptgbot> <jonny> The recommended way to do apps is using clickable.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> A push for QtQuick2 would also be very nice, but of course that takes engineering resources
<ubptgbot> <jonny> There is some clickable integration into atom. But actually you could use any ide
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> clickable just has a template for the click package and a project though. it doesn't provide a full ide
<metalbiker> jonny: well, i'm just interested in making apps at the moment. and eventually working on the system itself, too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would say just make some stuff in qml and learn how to use it, then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doesn't need to ubuntu components or such necessarily, just try to wrap your head around getting layout working correctly and such. qtquick2 layouts helps quite a bit with that
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> Lenovo ThinkPad 8 possible port?
<metalbiker> dohbee: ok, i'll look into that, too as well.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> isn't that just a regular laptop?
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> "dockable windows 8 business tablet" BLECH
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's intel
<ubptgbot> <samzn> surface rt port soon
<ubptgbot> <samzn> and Switch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i mean just install ubuntu on it
<ubptgbot> <samzn> figure out where JTAG ports on the surface and it's yours
<ubptgbot> <samzn> and switch has a mainline port :D
<ubptgbot> <Eds_Mat> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Spotted-Running-on-Former-Windows-8-1-Tablet-Lenovo-ThinkPad-8-469594.shtml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is 3 years old
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's almost certainly just a regular install of ubuntu, running unity8
<ubptgbot> <samzn> just install standard ubuntu and put Unity 8
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I have an idea: Some guys of you are working on a SIP implementation (Linphone?). What about a touchable slider in the phone app to choose between SIP-calls and classic GSM-calls?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Move slider to the left = GSM, move it to the right = SIP for example.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Would that be possible? Should I open a request on Github for that?
<amazoniantoad> You guys need to support more stuff >:O
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: porting isnt that easy
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje sounds like excuses
<bshah> suuuuuuuuuuuuure
<amazoniantoad> I bought an ubuntu touch but it hardly worked in the US >:O (it was because of the device though - not ubuntu touch)
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: this isnt the place to let your anger...
<lotuspsychje> the ubports community does what they can
<lotuspsychje> and done a great job so far
<amazoniantoad> They definitely have
<amazoniantoad> I'm just fucking around
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Guys, did you hear that the Galaxy S III and Note II are being mainlined?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @zoomer296, No, got any links?
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> https://www.xda-developers.com/samsung-galaxy-siii-samsung-galaxy-note-ii-htc-hd2/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The general point about porting to old, low specification phones, rather than highly capable newer ones is interesting
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I will contact forkbomb about this. As I own a i9300 and a 9305 ;)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> I guess we will support mainline phones (librem) at some point
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> I wonder what the effort is, relative to a halium phone?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, Please keep us informed 🙃
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @unknown, I will. I got S3 and S3 Neo here, and I want them to be usable 😆
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, I think many people still have one - and there are lots of S3s at eBay too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes this is true
<opendata> If any of you ends up getting i9500 working with mainline on ubports ping me please :)
<opendata> Could likely use a similar rootfs for castor
<bshah> @Flohack: forkbomb got it working on i9300 as well IIRC : https://postmarketos.org/static/img/2017-12/mainline-i9300.jpg
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Hi friend my brother got n5x instead of n5, can i install UT on n5x and use it for daily work
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> [Edit] Hi friends my brother got n5x instead of n5, can i install UT on n5x and use it for daily work
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> not yet
<opendata> Forkbomb also managed to send SMS on i9500
<bshah> (that was not forkbomb?)
<bshah> (also it was not mainline?)
<opendata> bshah: 'forkbomb: well, i got the modem in i9300 to say hi' it was mainline
<bshah> here 'hi' means.. well hello in dmesg
<bshah> :p
<bshah> read full log :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> cool! My mom has an old slow S3 and I plan to give her new one in her coming birthday … would be interesting if I can sitll put it into use :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> bug report for the telegram app: sometimes the colon is not the rightmost char, when the name is in rtl-chars @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DnbhfiZY.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, LOOOOL!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This will be interesting to find 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its maybe an issue of UTF8 and/or string replacements in QML.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> probably something like that
<ubptgbot> <Amrithanadh Manoharan> 📊 Hi we are creating a new linux distro. Which interface would you suggest ? … The interface should be both user friendly and fast … Deepin [3] … ‎├ Jishnu Raj … ‎├ Amrithanadh Manoharan … ‎└ Praveen P … Cinnamon [1] … ‎└ 813*30212 … Gnome [17] … ‎├ Devendra Reddy … ‎├ Eric Han … ‎├ Dejaime … ‎├ hasnan hasim … ‎├ Ranj
<ubptgbot> ith Siji … ‎├ JnF … ‎├ Aji R N … ‎├ Thomas Bella … ‎├ Orpheus … ‎├ al … ‎├ Ruslan Sinkevich … ‎├ Jona Azizaj … ‎├ Zeljan Kurst ▄︻̷ ┻ ═━一 … ‎├ Ahmad Ubaedi … ‎├ Harish … ‎├ Vaisakh … ‎└ Henrik … Lxde [1] … ‎└ 🅿dhang💲gara != 🙊🙉🙈 … Lxqt [2] … ‎├ Hari K … ‎└ Allanitomwesh … Pantheon [2] … ‎├ Kawaii Voldemort … ‎└ Pol … Pi
<ubptgbot> RInZP!uZ … ‎├ Mikhil Mohan C … ‎├ Enrico Zammit Lonardelli … ‎├ Hapseze … ‎├ Mikhail Zinziver … ‎├ Dwijayanto Prathama … ‎├ EriktheUnready … ‎├ Sanoob Pattanath … ‎├ jcjordyn120 … ‎├ Newnix @exile.digital … ‎├ Philomath … ‎├ Nomid Lomysz … ‎├ Ahmetcan Güvendiren … ‎└ Nandu … Budgie [3] … ‎├ yuuki … ‎├ Arjun P George … ‎└ Sireeb 🍍brandon … Unity [3
<ubptgbot> ] … ‎├ NITHIN || നിതിൻ✅ … ‎├ GNU/Ace … ‎└ Mobin … Mate [2] … ‎├ Swift110 … ‎└ Rafael García … Enlightment [0] … Kde [5] … ‎├ Mr13 … ‎├ Vivian (RSmake) - vivi... … ‎├ 千反田 える … ‎├ syamsul arifin … ‎└ X … Trinity [0] … Other :please specify [8] … ‎├ Jack Wilson … ‎├ Shreyans Doshi … ‎├ Nocturnal Insomniac … ‎├ Komang Suryadana … ‎├ smo
<ubptgbot> tkinson … ‎├ George K … ‎└ Finny … 👥 61 people have voted so far
<ubptgbot> <Amrithanadh Manoharan> [Edit] 📊 Hi we are creating a new linux distro. Which interface would you suggest ? … The interface should be both user friendly and fast … Deepin [3] … ‎├ Jishnu Raj … ‎├ Amrithanadh Manoharan … ‎└ Praveen P … Cinnamon [1] … ‎└ 813*30212 … Gnome [17] … ‎├ Devendra Reddy … ‎├ Eric Han … ‎├ Dejaime … ‎├ hasnan hasim …
<ubptgbot> ‎├ Ranjith Siji … ‎├ JnF … ‎├ Aji R N … ‎├ Thomas Bella … ‎├ Orpheus … ‎├ al … ‎├ Ruslan Sinkevich … ‎├ Jona Azizaj … ‎├ Zeljan Kurst ▄︻̷ ┻ ═━一 … ‎├ Ahmad Ubaedi … ‎├ Harish … ‎├ Vaisakh … ‎└ Henrik … Lxde [1] … ‎└ 🅿dhang💲gara != 🙊🙉🙈 … Lxqt [2] … ‎├ Hari K … ‎└ Allanitomwesh … Pantheon [2] … ‎├ Kawaii Voldemort … ‎└
<ubptgbot>  … ‎├ pRInZP!uZ … ‎├ Mikhil Mohan C … ‎├ Enrico Zammit Lonardelli … ‎├ Hapseze … ‎├ Mikhail Zinziver … ‎├ Dwijayanto Prathama … ‎├ EriktheUnready … ‎├ Sanoob Pattanath … ‎├ jcjordyn120 … ‎├ Newnix @exile.digital … ‎├ Philomath … ‎├ Nomid Lomysz … ‎├ Ahmetcan Güvendiren … ‎├ Nandu … ‎└ Mikhail Tarabrikov … Budgie [3] … ‎├ yuuki … ‎├ Arjun P George …
<ubptgbot>  ‎└ Sireeb 🍍brandon … Unity [3] … ‎├ NITHIN || നിതിൻ✅ … ‎├ GNU/Ace … ‎└ Mobin … Mate [2] … ‎├ Swift110 … ‎└ Rafael García … Enlightment [0] … Kde [5] … ‎├ Mr13 … ‎├ Vivian (RSmake) - vivi... … ‎├ 千反田 える … ‎├ syamsul arifin … ‎└ X … Trinity [0] … Other :please specify [8] … ‎├ Jack Wilson … ‎├ Shreyans Doshi … ‎├ Nocturnal Insomniac …
<ubptgbot> yadana … ‎├ smolboye … ‎├ Tom Atkinson … ‎├ George K … ‎└ Finny … 👥 62 people have voted so far
<bshah> dafaq
<ubptgbot> <Amrithanadh Manoharan> [Edit] 📊 Hi we are creating a new linux distro. Which interface would you suggest ? … The interface should be both user friendly and fast … Deepin [3] … ‎├ Jishnu Raj … ‎├ Amrithanadh Manoharan … ‎└ Praveen P … Cinnamon [1] … ‎└ 813*30212 … Gnome [17] … ‎├ Devendra Reddy … ‎├ Eric Han … ‎├ Dejaime … ‎├ hasnan hasim …
<ubptgbot> ‎├ Ranjith Siji … ‎├ JnF … ‎├ Aji R N … ‎├ Thomas Bella … ‎├ Orpheus … ‎├ al … ‎├ Ruslan Sinkevich … ‎├ Jona Azizaj … ‎├ Zeljan Kurst ▄︻̷ ┻ ═━一 … ‎├ Ahmad Ubaedi … ‎├ Harish … ‎├ Vaisakh … ‎└ Henrik … Lxde [1] … ‎└ 🅿dhang💲gara != 🙊🙉🙈 … Lxqt [2] … ‎├ Hari K … ‎└ Allanitomwesh … Pantheon [2] … ‎├ Kawaii Voldemort … ‎└
<ubptgbot>  … ‎├ pRInZP!uZ … ‎├ Mikhil Mohan C … ‎├ Enrico Zammit Lonardelli … ‎├ Hapseze … ‎├ Mikhail Zinziver … ‎├ Dwijayanto Prathama … ‎├ EriktheUnready … ‎├ Sanoob Pattanath … ‎├ jcjordyn120 … ‎├ Newnix @exile.digital … ‎├ Philomath … ‎├ Nomid Lomysz … ‎├ Ahmetcan Güvendiren … ‎├ Nandu … ‎└ Mikhail Tarabrikov … Budgie [3] … ‎├ yuuki … ‎├ Arjun P George …
<ubptgbot>  ‎└ Sireeb 🍍brandon … Unity [3] … ‎├ NITHIN || നിതിൻ✅ … ‎├ GNU/Ace … ‎└ Mobin … Mate [2] … ‎├ Swift110 … ‎└ Rafael García … Enlightment [0] … Kde [6] … ‎├ Mr13 … ‎├ Vivian (RSmake) - vivi... … ‎├ 千反田 える … ‎├ syamsul arifin … ‎├ X … ‎└ Taavi … Trinity [0] … Other :please specify [8] … ‎├ Jack Wilson … ‎├ Shreyans Doshi … ‎├ Noctur
<ubptgbot>  Komang Suryadana … ‎├ smolboye … ‎├ Tom Atkinson … ‎├ George K … ‎└ Finny … 👥 63 people have voted so far
<bshah> Someone please delete that message
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack ^^ spam removal pls
<bshah> it spams IRC quite a bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Spam in telegram too
<ubptgbot> sharshenov was added by: sharshenov
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Spam where?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> Probably already removed?  Check group actions.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1tYgcudj.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> [Edit] Probably already removed?  Check group recent actions.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @unknown, Hell, even I have one. I got it from a guy that was throwing it away at a yard sale. I just have to get a screen. … I was excited enough to have a phone that had ROM development, but this is something else.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @Javacookies, Let me guess...it's running TouchWiz Jellybean, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Andreaussi> Whatsapp client: Only LoquiIM ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Andreaussi, Yep
<ubptgbot> <Andreaussi> On my fairphone2 15.04 LoquiIM 0.5.24 doesn't work!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the problem with proprietary software in a closed environment. You know, it's difficult to comunicate with someone that doesn't want to comunicate with you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> My personal opinion: is better to stay away from Facebook products
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you need to rely on WhatsApp, there really isn't a good story for you on Ubuntu Touch right now
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Flohack, I have an S3 too, what can I do to run ut on it? halium right?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, If he waits a while, it will probably become possible
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, +1. Difficult of course, when they keep buying up anything that competes with them…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a lot of the stuff FB bought was more stuff they wanted to build into FB. instead of writing from scratch they bought other companies
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really annoyed me when they bought Gowalla
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's a pity to see so many talented people working for Mark Dumb F*ck Zuckerberg and his evil empire
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to be rude
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> http://gawker.com/5636765/facebook-ceo-admits-to-calling-users-dumb-fucks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so be better than that
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Just using his user definition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that doesn't make it not inappropriate :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> He didn't even use an asterisk 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> saying "fuck" is not the problem. i don't care if you use an asterisk or not (but if you're going to say fuck, then at least just fucking say it). the problem is using the derogatory term "dumb fuck"
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Please take it to OT
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mymike00, either Halium-based port (with Android kernel and hybris) or mainline-based
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I think with halium is better, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, not needing halium would be best
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> sure, but as quite all phones are only android based it's better atm...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> with Halium you can probably get more hardware support right now, but mainline is more interesting for the future
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, well, all the drivers might not be open/upstream yet, but i would still say it's better, because things are open
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, for that specific device?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack, I think you did Halium port for S3?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess there might still be some binary firmware bits, of course, but being integrated into the upstream kernel way of things would be better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, for any device where not using halium is an option. but there's quite a lot of work that needs done to make it happen/reliable
<ubptgbot> * NotKit remembers Droid 4
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but no easy 3D accel there with mainline...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit, No S3 Neo, its a very different device. S3 classic uses kernel 3.0 and therefore there is no Halium port, sorry to say
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> My S3 lies in front of me and is... dead more or less 😆
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mymike00 then you don't get a choice, ouch
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mymike00, No sorry, we need kernel port. Thats why I am so excited to see a 4.x mainline kernel for this maybe soon ;)
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @Stereofont, Surely i will be waiting
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> So curious to feel ubuntu on my mobile, i m using ubuntu on my laptop since 10.04 as the only operating system
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, Desktop and phone versions of Ubuntu overlap but they are not the same thing
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are so many groups that it would confuse if we listed them all
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We are also trying to develop Serval
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Guys you know what i wish. I wish that Ubuntu gain popularity in India. Once it's entered in Indian market and gained popularity. No one can stop it to go on top. Because India is the biggest market in the world in smartphones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubuntu is in india
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> I hope you guys would try to make a super entery in indian market. Every smartphone company first try to develop their market in India
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we have @ubports_india channel for people in india as well
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> @dohbee, It is but many people not aware about it
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Advertise is main important part
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Of market
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> currently it's community-developed, not commerical project
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are welcome to advertise it there
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Yes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tell all your friends
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> I tell my all friends about it😊
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> But you know when Ubuntu phone launched in India very few units shipped in India
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Then disappeared
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> I'm planning to start my own company that's why finding a way. To startup
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> It's very difficult but i will first preference to open source softwares
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> [Edit] It's very difficult but i will give first preference to open source softwares
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Devrahul, A phone which is available new in India, with a modest price and specification and which is used by a very large number of people would be a very good way to go
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Of course it should also be practical to port
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Breaking users away from WhatsApp would be a huge challenge though
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Guys whatsapp became the first priority in India 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> When a person purchase a new phone with unique look first question is. Does it support whatsapp
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> 😭😭😭😭
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Vj4cHz9l.webp
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Although telegram is smarter than whatapp
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Whatever new features telegram can provide whatsapp only can copy it
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/G3HuahWe.webp
<ubptgbot> <ybotd> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZOfTm0e3.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would guess that even with anbox support and being able to run the whatsapp app inside, many would still not be happy with it
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> It totally depends upon the support. Because whatsapp support is removed from many old OSs. Which is not widely in market. Blackberry and many old Android OSs
<ubptgbot> <delijati> the only thing why i really need anbox are the car, bike, scooter sharing apps hmmpff
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, Why not?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, many possible reasons. it's not going to be well integrated into the system. the ubuntu security model is still there, and doesn't match 1:1 with android's. push notifications might not work. etc...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Flohack, could this really happen?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe, mayve not ^^
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> let's hope❗️
<ubptgbot> gabprz was added by: gabprz
<ubptgbot> <gabprz> Just installed Ubuntu Touch in my OnePlus One.....
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, https://redmine.replicant.us/projects/replicant/wiki/GalaxyS3I9300
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's got replicant, doesn't that need mainline?
<opendata> Nope
<opendata> Replicant uses downstream
<opendata> Though it will use mainline for castor
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @gabprz, 🍓🍓🍓
<ubptgbot> <gabprz> I'm done with Android.
<monto_> yo
<monto_> anyone active rn
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plenty
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> If you can afford losing whatsapp (which many of us can't due to many people still using it) then it's fine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @gabprz, Great. If you would like to read more about Ubuntu Touch you can look at … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <gabprz> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> But many of us can't D:
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @forcegeckoness, I had quite a lot of success getting family to use Signal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, there are plenty of things other than whatsapp that are only on android/ios too
<monto_> i dont have an sd card reader and bricked another phone but I need to use an sd card reader to fix it, was wondering if i could just pop ubuntu touch onto my S4 and use fdisk to write an img to the sd card
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> @Stereofont, I know, and all my family, friends and even the faculty group use telegram
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> But other people don't
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> That's the problem
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> But, anyway I have a Redmi note 4 Mediatek so I can't do much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @monto_, nope. android devices are weird, so it's not just an .img file that you can write directly to the flash to install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe i misunderstood
<monto__> my net died
<monto__> im talking about after i'd install ubuntu touch onto my S4 if i could write a file from the filesystem onto my external storage/sd card
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh yes, sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but s4 is not supported by ubuntu touch
<monto__> RIP THE DREAM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yes, on an ubuntu phone, if you have an sd card/usb stick connected, you can do `sudo dd if=something.img of=/dev/sda` or whatever is appropriate
<ubptgbot> Heiko S was added by: Heiko S
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Heiko !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
#ubports 2018-04-06
<ubptgbot> willy_rumster was added by: willy_rumster
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @willy_rumster, Welcome, Willy! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome & Install channel (link on the webpage above)!
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> @JPMMPJ, In the end it did not work out. The download of the Ubuntu Rom worked just fine as mentionned in your linked. But as a result, my tablet was completly black all the time. I had to reinstall the Android Rom (It worked).
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> @UniversalSuperBox, In the end it did not work out. The download of the Ubuntu Rom worked just fine as mentionned in your linked. But as a result, my tablet was completly black all the time. I had to reinstall the Android Rom (It worked).
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> Thank you anyway Dalton Durst
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JPMMPJ, It wasn't a Fairphone?
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> My OnePlus One phone worked just fine Lionelb
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> My tablet BQ Aquaris M10 FHD Android version did not work
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> I have been told that to make my tablet work with UBports Ubuntu installer, I have to get a BQ Aquaris M10 FHD Ubuntu Eddition...
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> Thank you for asking Lionelb !
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> (So no it wasn't a Fairphone)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JPMMPJ, Yes, you have to go via Canonical  UT
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> Thank you for this confirmation Lionelb !
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> I will do that ! Am gonna get the same tablet Canonical UT edition
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> (I already sent back my Android tablet version to the seller for a refund... They understood that I want the UT edition... Nice...)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JPMMPJ, Was not really necessary but certainly that makes your task easier
<ubptgbot> <JPMMPJ> @Stereofont, I must confess that I already spent a lot of time trying to make it work... So yes I admit I chose the easiest way ... ☺️
<ubptgbot> Ghost was added by: Ghost
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ghost, Hi Ghost, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Pretty sure I've seen at least one ghost appear here before... Perhaps this is phantom?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ghosts come and go
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Good point
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> lg nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Ap0WGY2W.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> Evan He was added by: Evan He
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] Welcome Evan  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Evan  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <Evan He> Thanks. @Bolly
<ubptgbot> <Evan He> :)
<ubptgbot> <Evan He> Trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 with UBports installer on a Windows 10 Pro (latest update) computer. The software wouldn't recognize my Nexus 5 (in its bootloader), and I am stuck at the "Please reboot to bootloader" screen. I have installed the Universal ADB driver, but the software always prop with "ADB drivers needed
<ubptgbot> " on launch. Any advice?
<ubptgbot> <Evan He> (Photo, 1180x890) https://irc.ubports.com/8FUqoDDo.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Evan He, Come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus and we'll try to help you there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That link is for the UB Welcome & Install group
<ubptgbot> <Evan He> Thanks. :)
<ubptgbot> Aukena was added by: Aukena
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Aukena, Hi Christian, you can read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to learn about UBports
<ubptgbot> <OnePlus3T_Gaurav> 3T?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> 12A?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> checkmate
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> On a related note http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Bolly, Ubfr team Head. I command you to invite this Bolly person in ;)
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @Flohack, My SIII has a broken LCD. I've heard they're a PITA to fix. … Honestly, it might cost less to buy a used S III/Note II than a display.
<_Tag> hi dudes
<_Tag> I just bougt a nexus 5 from a friend in order to install ubports
<_Tag> right now i have installed 15.04 but I would love to try 16.04, but when I try to install it using the snap it just fails
<_Tag> adb push error, thats the error
<_Tag> I installed 15.04 using magic... whatever
<_Tag> a script, in a mint 17, but from home, in an ubuntu 17.10 i can't, due phablet-tools not available
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at what screen is the phone when you get the error?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure why phablet-tools would be needed
<_Tag> mmm dohbee is me?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're using magic-device-tool?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @_Tag, no i am not you :)
<_Tag> oh, man, i thought it was ubptgbot who whas answering
<_Tag> anyway, when it starts flashing, i get that error
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> MDT is dropping support for Ubuntu Touch. You might have better luck with the installer snap or appimage. http://ubuntu-touch.io/install
<_Tag> that's what i was trying, using that installer
<_Tag> the orange one with the cute robot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If nothing else, try running the appimage with sudo. Usually does the trick.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Udev rules and adb craziness. Still quite a few things to work out.
<_Tag> trying with sudo
<_Tag> it's pushing
<_Tag> and... done
<_Tag>  man, this one was easy :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Great!
<_Tag> let's see :) I really want to use it as my primary phone
<_Tag> even when i know perhaps going for 16.04 is not the best idea :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ideally we go without needing root access... Many distributions don't give us that luxury
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It almost 90% is not...
<_Tag> do you mean i shout stick in 15?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> btw, you could just run `system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel` directly on the phone over adb/ssh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want a daily phone with it, yes
<_Tag> ah
<_Tag> no prob, is there a way of using whatsapp? i tried LinqM but it failed
<_Tag> old protocol it said
<_Tag> I use both, telegram and whatsapp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not yet, as whatsapp is proprietary and not available for general linux usage. if/when anbox support gets enabled on that device, it should be usable in anbox though
<_Tag> well, it's ok :)
<_Tag> re
<_Tag> man, i'm trying to install now anbox
<_Tag> but i can't figure out the partition name
<_Tag> with bootimg it says "partition table doesn't exist"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is not supported on nexus 5 yet
<_Tag> so I assume bootimg is not a valid partition table :)
<_Tag> aaaah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you can't install it
<_Tag> that's a good reason for not working
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Sticker, 512x468) https://irc.ubports.com/T1WZEE2T.webp
<_Tag> leaving
<_Tag> thank you very much :)
<_Tag> and cu soon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cheers
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/js4WC00D.png
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I missed this
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Comfy
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Looks cоmfy
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @willy_rumster, I like your username
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i was going to say the same thing.  2018 award for Most Funky TG Username goes to.... whatever this says
<ubptgbot> <willy_rumster> @PhoenixLandPirate, it's a https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combining_Diacritical_Marks … i glad to see your likes)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @willy_rumster, wow, they're cool! I think I'm going tho change my username soon... 😁
<ubptgbot> CrayCrayCobra was added by: CrayCrayCobra
<ubptgbot> <CrayCrayCobra> Hello,
<ubptgbot> <CrayCrayCobra> Hello,  … I try to install Ubutu touch on a Oneplus One and I get this message:
<ubptgbot> <CrayCrayCobra> (Photo, 592x314) https://irc.ubports.com/CTPlTKC4.png
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @CrayCrayCobra, Hi BEnjAMIN, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Newcomers Room
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> there you might find help
<ubptgbot> <CrayCrayCobra> Thanx
<jaydemir> is there an iso for ubuntu touch on x86 yet?
<jaydemir> I found some targz files but I cant boot into it. I've copied the files onto a drive and also tried rolling them into an iso and flashing to a USB that way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there's no iso for ubuntu with unity8 yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the rootfs tarball is not a bootable system. it doesn't contain bootloader or kernel.
<jaydemir> so there's no way I can get ubuntu touch on my x86 tablet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no. you can install ubuntu 16.04, and then install the ubports unity8 on top of it
<jaydemir> whats the package called?
<jaydemir> and would I change to that like I would any other DE from the login screen?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not a package in ubuntu archives. you have to follow the "try ubports unity8 on ubuntu 16.04" instructions to install it
<jaydemir> got you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, unity8 is just another shell
<jaydemir> fair enough. Still itching to try it but I dont have a nexus device. The LG G2 is basically a nexus 5 on steroids so I'll give that a shot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lg g2?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a currently supported device
<jaydemir> all good
<jaydemir> tricked the installer into doing a flash
<jaydemir> I have another G2 if anything
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hi folks, I've just learned that other models have tethering enabled (i.e. "access point" option). But my N4 with 15.04 doesn't... Any reason for that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was disabled on mako explicitly, as it was causing some problems. nobody ever resolved the issues. i don't recall what the issues were specifically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as in it was disabled on mako explicitly, back in the canonical days
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Oh... I always thought no UT had it
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> IS there any way to re-enable it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> find the code that disables it, and make a patch to change it
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Thanks, will check
<jaydemir> Is it hard to put Ubuntu touch on an unsupported device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming all the underlying requirements are met, it's generally more tedious than difficult
<jaydemir> Ah. There a list of these requirements?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think the porting guide states all the requirements
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i do not recall the url for it, but it's somehere on ubports.com)
<jaydemir> Got you.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> jaydemir see this https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
#ubports 2018-04-07
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Is this device list updated? https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices Or we should actually refer to http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/ ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @samzn, Is that on Nexus 5? and is that a windows spread on Unity 8???
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, It's just windowed mode with some careful alignment, I think
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Loge date April 6th 2018 Juanita Lynn garrison was eliminated using cell disassemblers 1 2 and 3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How is this related Mark
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Crud disregard that text that was mentioned for some one else
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Meant
<ubptgbot> <C8H10N4O2mtl> Fuck! I'm at a bar and can't read all this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ...you don't have to
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c39YZEbpcvQ
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> something's fishy with Fishy Shooter....there's vertical movement but you can't do it using touch controls 🤔😝
<ubptgbot> TmTravolta was added by: TmTravolta
<ubptgbot> <TmTravolta> hola, I realised my Mx4 has still old Canonical's distro installed, what's the newest and best UBports build I could try with Arale?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TmTravolta, Hi Tm T, see http://ubuntu-touch.io/device/arale
<ubptgbot> <TmTravolta> is dev release something worth trying?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No if you want your phone as a daily driver. Yes if you want to help finding bugs and reporting them
<ubptgbot> <TmTravolta> latter sounds good
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> These are the reported bugs for Arale (for now) https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/labels/device%3A%20arale
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also, most apps must be recompile for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can install the latest for Arale with UBports-installer. It's pretty easy
<ubptgbot> <TmTravolta> thanks, will try
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <TmTravolta> ooh this new installer is neat, I don't have to fiddle myself with reboot patterns you're just supposed to know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, devs are doing a great job
<ubptgbot> Steelcapped was added by: Steelcapped
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Steelcapped, Hi Steelcapped, welcome. You can take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Yum> Ubuntu Touch on Samsung S8?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @samzn, Gosh, Unity 8 is so pretty, it was never this pretty before
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Yum, Work in progress. Also see http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> dcavedon was added by: dcavedon
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dcavedon, Hi Dario, go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to learn about this project
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Pretty sure Dario is already familiar with the project 😉
<ubptgbot> <Yum> @advocatux, Exciting, might improve the battery life a lot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @DanChapman, Yep, the name sounds familiar but everyone deserves a proper welcoming 👍
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> @advocatux, Thanks dude, I think I will need some help :)
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> @DanChapman, Thanks, but I like to think that Ubports it's a commmunity brand new project, so I have a lot of things to learn :)
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> @advocatux, 😊
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Just for your information, there's an Italian group too https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, The looks of unity8 have not changed in the last year.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I mean
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Last time I used ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it was 16.04 beta
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> xD
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> These were GTX650 days for me
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> rendered some stuff for my friend
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> had to kill X11 to get it to render, because otherwise my system always froze
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @advocatux, He is already in👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mymike00, Perfect. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @advocatux, 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I just installed `clickable` in ArchLabs but there is no command named `clickable`. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Look for where's `clickable` (v.g. running `whereis clickable`) and check if that place is in your `PATH` (v.g running `echo "$PATH"`)
<ubptgbot> nikipetr was added by: nikipetr
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nikipetr, Hi Петр , check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> iamYS09 was added by: iamYS09
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @iamYS09, Welcome Yunus, don't forget to read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, The output was `clickable:`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, Just that?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Right
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Use a proper Linux distro then 😆
<ubptgbot> <amolith> `amolith@archlabs ~ % whereis clickable` … `clickable:`
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @K31j0, hey, I have a GTX6XX still
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Arch is proper 😡
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol jk 😂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I installed it on my last distro, ArcoLinuxD and it worked great but it isn't on ArchLabs
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Try `locate clickable | grep bin`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @samzn, running blobs?
<ubptgbot> Fabian was added by: Fabian
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fabian, Hi Fabian, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Hey, thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there q&a today? @univ
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox that was supposed to be
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> next weekend I think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, last one was 2 weeks ago
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😿😿
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Last one is going to be a month ago
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 14th is next one assuming our lives get back to normal
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> I wonder if Nexus 7(2013) ports existing efforts are available?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> images for 2013 n7 are on the system-image server
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @dohbee, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> Vlad was added by: Vlad
<ubptgbot> Vlad was added by: Vlad
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Vlad !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Yum, I can see where you are coming from on that but Ubuntu Touch will need optimising for battery life, some time after 16.04 is stable. You probably will not see a big improvement immediately
<ubptgbot> ignorare was added by: ignorare
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Does UT work on the BQ Aquaris M10 4G as well? Or only on the M10 FHD?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The 4G is a newer device with different hardware, so no it won't work on it
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Shit... Okay, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> And someone is working on a Sony Tablet Z4-port, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ignorare, You can go to https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues to get an idea about what devices are WIP
<opendata> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/44
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is Miracast compatible with convergence on UT15?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> should be
#ubports 2018-04-08
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Has anyone here tried port wine at Ubuntu Touch?  I wonder if this one is supported at Halium... … https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_wine
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, @exar_kun check this name out, too. :)
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Lol
<ubptgbot> Speed'n'Roll was added by: Speed'n'Roll
<ubptgbot> Prin2ce was added by: Prin2ce
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> I wonder if it's currently technically possible to use a X.org server on atop of the libhybris stack instead of Mir, or there's obstacles need to be resolve in the first place(like *GL library etc.)  I would like to experiment such configuration on >Phablet form factor devices.
<ubptgbot> <Prin2ce> Does Ubuntu touch support volte ?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @Prin2ce, I highly doubt so.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @wayneoutthere, I tried to Port IsHead once, but the songs weren't compatible.
<ubptgbot> <Prin2ce> [Edit] Does Ubuntu touch support volte and FP scanner ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Prin2ce, The veresion of ofono used doesn't support VoLTE, and I'm not sure what changes outside ofono would be needed once a new enough ofono is used. I don't know what "FP scanner" is
<ubptgbot> <Prin2ce> @dohbee, OK FP means fingerprint
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Kshitij and Speed'n'Roll. For lots of information about UBports read … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Prin2ce, VoLTE seems to be especially important in India but not relevant anywhere else. Perhaps the India group needs to present something as a group? This question is constantly asked but mystifies the rest of us
<ubptgbot> <clannad> @Stereofont, Tell them
<ubptgbot> <clannad> To f**
<ubptgbot> <dkshfo> I have some questions about ubuntu and vpn for help, please🙇‍♂ … If I don't build any server or don't use any cloud user server, does it absolutely cannot be created two layers vpn? … In my testing, when I have connected the first vpn, and then want to connect the second vpn, the management/setting/configuration is needed to conduct
<ubptgbot>  at first vpn server. … In client platform, whatever how can I set the route setting and how many vpn that I have connected, the invovled network only relative with local network, not vpn. … The mentioned above is my experience only , someone can answer me is it correct or not for my comprehension?🙇‍♂
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @clannad, Sorry?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dkshfo, There is basic VPN in Ubuntu Touch but a full blown VPN client would be nice. At the moment there is no VPN development group but maybe that will start when 16.04 is stable
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/d4HHaBVb.png
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Soon
<ubptgbot> <dkshfo> @Stereofont, full blown VPN client can be create double layers VPN?
<ubptgbot> jerin0206 was added by: Getrooted009
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That depends on the full blown client I would guess 😜
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Jerin. Check this put for more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @samzn, Is that Ubuntu on Windows 10? :D
<ubptgbot> <samzn> mainline linux on 950
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @samzn Which kernel are you using, the true mainline or some linux-msm one?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> not linaro
<ubptgbot> <samzn> also follow @imbushuo on twitter
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Okay
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so, that's what WP Internals or whatever that program was called is capable of providing~
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @samzn, Wow, how to do that?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @K31j0, wpinternals only unlocks secureboot
<ubptgbot> <VEktor> @samzn, What is it for a device?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @VEktor, Lumia 950
<ubptgbot> <VEktor> @samzn, Can you make a guide?
<ubptgbot> Yugi Mustofa was added by: Yugi Mustofa
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Yugi !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> Johnnyftlopes was added by: Johnnyftlopes
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Hi Everybody, anyone knows how I could reinstall android on BQ M10 FHD? I've just tried with SP tool but it's in bootloop 😭 While if I try to flash Canonical UT works
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Johnnyftlopes !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @riccardovidotto, http://www.mibqyyo.com/comunidad/discussion/75471/is-there-any-guidance-i-can-replace-the-ubuntu-with-android-for-m10-fhd/
<ubptgbot> <Johnnyftlopes> @Bolly, Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @advocatux, I've tried with this guide but it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @riccardovidotto, Come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus and we'll follow the conversation there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @riccardovidotto, You begin by installing Canonical
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @neothethird, Oh, das liest sich aber nicht so toll...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, To 'fit' (in) with UBports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Not mystified at all. It's a global thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @clannad, Don't be rude.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Not sure what you mean. The VPN is full OpenVPN.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, He wants to stack2 VPNs, in fact while theoretically useful, not possible on the device right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dkshfo, Please split up such long posts on future, in consideration for those connecting via IRC. To connect to multiple openvpn servers at same time, you'll have to do so manually in terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Possible, but not via UI. Not possible via UI in nm-applet or gnome-shell UI either.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Maybe he meant that the frontend is not that advanced
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Not even on desktop frontend this would work
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> whatever, can't help with that now, I have no ubuntu touch device
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> why would we want to make frontend manage every single console switch of openvpn
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that's what terminal emulators are preserved for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> That's not what's being asked for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Also, connecting two VPNs simultaneously creates a security risk
<ubptgbot> <This_link_is_mine> @UniversalSuperBox, :/
<ubptgbot> <clannad> @dohbee, That's how you treat them
<ubptgbot> <clannad> Sir
<ubptgbot> <clannad> They don't know how hard it is to get a working implementation
<ubptgbot> <clannad> But will rant day and night if it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <clannad> And give you lectures on how volte is a fundamental feature and should work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @clannad, No it is not. There is a code of conduct to follow here, and being rude is not part of that.
<ubptgbot> <clannad> @dohbee, Who said here
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is there a system-wide darkmode? >~> Every video I see with UT on it it has a white background in apps like settings, wondering if there's darkmode somewhere
<ubptgbot> <clannad> Lemme just pm em
<ubptgbot> <clannad> @Flohack, It's possible
<ubptgbot> <clannad> Wireguard + openvpn
<ubptgbot> <clannad> Given that openvpn is using the native android VPN implementation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @clannad, Ubports groups follow the Ubuntu code of conduct
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, There is not really. There is a hack to see theme to surudark but some apps will break I think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @clannad, It does not. There is no Android VPN stuff in Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, kay
<ubptgbot> Vlad was added by: Vlad
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Hi. I'm trying to build Ubuntu Touch for the Google/LG Nexus 5X. I've followed the instructions to the letter, but I'm stuck on a build error. Where is the best place to post a question/search for help?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @aribk, Hello, please join the Halium group, there are all the porters: @Halium
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @aribk, Someone else is working on porting to the N5X as well, @Flohack do you remember who it is?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Thanks for the tips, guy's! I'll check with the Halium group. I don't know who the other guy working on this port is. I'm new.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Erm... no sry
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @amolith, @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes ^^ but he gave up 😆
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Yes 🙈
<ubptgbot> doc mat was added by: doc mat
<ubptgbot> <doc mat> greetings
<ubptgbot> <m3tr0g33k> I'm after help with vegetahd upgrade from ubuntu to ubports. Seems to be an issue with flashing recovery / rebooting during installl.
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> Utouch is dead
<ubptgbot> <m3tr0g33k> ubports utouch / BQ utouch?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Far from dead. See https://ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/about-ut to understand the meaning of UBports and Ubuntu Touch now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @m3tr0g33k, Go to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the UB Welcome & Install group
<ubptgbot> <m3tr0g33k> Many thanks - _goes_
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubayerkhan, Why are you here then? You know this is a lie
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @zubayerkhan, you missed the ressurection, that's all.
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> 🤔🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> Can anyone give me the utouch source code link?
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> I searched for but invain
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's outside the scope of this group but here you go https://github.com/dgolda/UTouch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubayerkhan, What specific part?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Please don't knowingly misdirect people. It is bad
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What is utouch then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports has most stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> First time reading that name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Humans are lazy and abbreviate everything
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> TIL
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I thought the really lazy abbreviation is UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Unless they are actually asking about the utouch project specifically, but this is probably the wrong place for that
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> He went to Welcome & Install to ask "Is there any way to install utouch without ubports"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I answered "Ok, Rodney explained me what is utouch for you. UBports maintains Ubuntu Touch, so I don't really understand your question"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubayerkhan please clarify what you are asking
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> @dohbee, I need codes and I will try to make the code suitable for a non supported device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Are you asking about porting a device to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You need to Port half I'm first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Yes
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> @advocatux, Yes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, You want to port a device too? 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You need to follow the porting guide doc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, No
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @zubayerkhan, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> @dohbee, Where's the guideline
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't recall the URL and am at pub right now on phone
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I posted the link
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤣
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> @advocatux, .pdf documents are easier. Are there any?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Flip up the menu at the bottom left of the screen and download it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @zubayerkhan, No.. They are not easier if you have to change them a lot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, ReadTheDocs does it for us
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> cool did not know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Click on "v: latest" in that link I gave you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, you can build a PDF with doxygen I guess too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Wow looks cool
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Author: Marius Gripsgard 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think I need to change the author to be more generic given the the number of commits Marius actually makes to the docs. XD
<ubptgbot> ankaos was added by: ankaos
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol yes
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> hi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ankaos, Hi Ankaos, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, He signed the Spanish version too 🤘
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Marius is the current documentation bot 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW the Docs translations are out of sync still
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 843x385) https://irc.ubports.com/8zGfNulR.png Still there 😆
<ubptgbot> nscdi was added by: nscdi
<ubptgbot> <haoyun> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GXGQYAt8.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @nscdi !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @advocatux, Hmm you are right
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @malditobastardo, Something is wrong because it takes weeks to sync
<ubptgbot> Edje was added by: Edje
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @advocatux, Three languages are failing to build because everyone breaks the syntax
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack I'll update the po-files if you push the translations.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'll still probably get a conflict anyway
<ubptgbot> archi_dagac was added by: archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I was wrong about the syntax being broken and breaking the build. RST is broken in many cases by translations but that's not causing the build failures. It's just Read The Docs hiccups.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack thank you for your work! I just wanted to know what's wrong with the sync, not to make your lives harder 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Is there anything we can do to help?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The problem is that Sphinx doesn't make it easy to do translations
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the long forms of strings make it really hard to not make translators' lives hard
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since any change to any paragraph deletes the whole translation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But anyway, Weblate can't update the string sources by itself because Sphinx doesn't make pot files
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Weblate has an Sphinx-ter problem then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oof, that's raunchy
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, thank you for the info
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, Nice. That would make a poor super hero name: The Sphinx-ster
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only if it's a starfish
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Well sahould be pushed automatically normally
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you push it now though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then pull it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> After we do the thing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> done
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> sqash & merge plz 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bahhhhhh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I protected the branch
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> true
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I only have myself to blame
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> now merge failure on weblate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't do anything yet
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> you merged
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> then Weblate makes itself rebase
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> wow
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> now the rebase conflicted in userguide lets see
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No conflict but "conflicted" cmon
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> plz merge the next PR too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe we can get out of this loop
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I just
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> baaahhhhhhh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It might be because we're squashing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes but... I try to rebase, this fits to squash style
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Did I forget to switch to rebase?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well you're still going behind and forward and... how does Git even work
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Edje and @archi_dagac !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Gimme 10 minutes doing it manually now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i'm... i'm not sure it does work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Flohack, One final push/merge PR/rebase ^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I have to head off now anyway, sorry
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Press sqash & merge plz !
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I need to see if this works now ^^
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤞
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Kudos to @exar_kun & @wayneoutthere for another awesome audiocast. … I'm even feeling healthier and a better person after listening you guys 🤘
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Kudos to @exar_kun & @wayneoutthere for another awesome audiocast. … I'm even feeling healthier and a better person after listening to you guys 🤘
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Kudos to @UniversalSuperBox & @Flohack too for their work syncing the translations 🙌
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, Thanks sir! :)
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @advocatux, Thanks for listening 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thanks to you all, and to the community, and to the developers, and to my mother who is listening to me 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Thanks for all the fish
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qExx0jtF.mp4
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @advocatux, +1
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
#ubports 2020-03-30
<jashacharjee> hello everyone
<jashacharjee> I want to make a port of  ubuntu touch to my Moto Z2 play
<jashacharjee> can anyone guide me?
<jashacharjee> I seem to be lost after few pages of the documentation
<jashacharjee> Can anyone help me?
<Fuseteam> Ozzz: grouper is not supported atm
<Fuseteam> jashacharjee: the best way to get help is to just ask your question
<Fuseteam> That said the halium telegram group is probably the best place to find an answer atm
<jashacharjee> ohh okay sure
<jashacharjee> thanks
<Fuseteam> Nobo: i believe there is way with qemu, but its not really usable atm
<Fuseteam> PoVoq: sadly the bridge is still down :(
#ubports 2020-04-01
<paradoxspiral> Is there a tracking issue or something like that about migrating to a newer ubuntu base? Is 20.04 targeted to be the new base or 18*?
<thrrgilag> I've heard 20 being mentioned before so I don't think they are going to bother with 18.  I suspect it's going to be a big undertaking so they'll want to target the latest LTS.  I don't know offhand if that's on the roadmap yet, trying to remember where they have that board at.
<paradoxspiral> A bit unfortunate that the forum requires signup to search
<thrrgilag> Ah it was mentioned in one of the previous Q&A's https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-66-258  So they are looking at basing on 20.04
<paradoxspiral> nice :)
<DiogoConstantino> paradoxspiral: I think work hasn't really started, and yes 18.04 will be skipped
<Fuseteam> Currently all hands are on deck for releasing ota 12 iirc
<Fuseteam> And complete the pinephone port
<thrrgilag> Yes, I'm really hoping for the pinephone port to get a lot more attention once OTA 12 is solid.
<Fuseteam> There was one thing om their plates now as well forgot what ...
<Fuseteam> My point is there's so much on their plates atm they don't have the wiggle room to work on rebasing yet :p
<Fuseteam> OHW yeah the move to wayland
<Fuseteam> Three large interlocked projects
<thrrgilag> Oh right, very important.
#ubports 2020-04-02
<parrotlover> It's Will O... I have now 5.4 kernel booting android with 10.0 samsung driver blobs being reworked and rebuilt into the kernel after being extracting during the build process. on one device i have what appears to be full hardware support, specifically the S10+, but no other devices have gotten enough attention for HAL-HAL to have been tested for working with. It also works with the 9.0 stock blobs and I have
<parrotlover> everything but radio working on S9 and S7... Everything is buggy but all hardware is working enough that I can do basic tests. I have bricked 17 devices this week
<parrotlover> It's not usable, because buggy as hell, but I'm chatting on it with Enlightenment and hexchat right now because I don't own a personal computer anymore
<parrotlover> if anyone has a 1tb S10+ I can post an image but you can't revert to android and if your flash interupts or fails it bricks your $1650 phone, and the warranty bit obviously gets set.
<parrotlover> I only have 1tb model images right now... It also works with Unity8 and all the ways UT does, because my goal was to make UT except the way I thought was better that everyone said I couldn't do, but it's also able to run any distro, and I even got ahold of Samsungs compilers for Exynos 9 SoCs
<ikmaak> everybody, congrats with the pre-order! I will be the proud owner of a great UBPort phone!
<parrotlover> ikmaak, Ubports phone.... which device?
<parrotlover> I would love to see Ubports have a fully working retail modern powerful
<parrotlover>  device
<ikmaak> the pinephone-ubports edition: https://www.pine64.org/2020/04/02/pinephone-ubports-community-edition-pre-orders-now-open/
<parrotlover> Oh, nice
<parrotlover> I will totally buy one
<ikmaak> i already did :)
<ikmaak> i already have the braveheart version, and it is an amazing device
<parrotlover> I have a unstable and device bricking s10+ port I made that is pretty nice and I'm proud of, but I bricked 19 S10+ in 8 days of work
<ikmaak> thank you. those 19 devices that you bricked are a small price to debrick the official ones :)
<parrotlover> ikmaak, It's a process that is slowly fixing problems and costing me money but I have no issue dealing with the cost to make my project perfect
<parrotlover> I really want Ubports to adopt my work when it's ready to use in any way that is safe and doesn't brick devices and can be safely maintained and reflashed and restored to android capable device... Right now it's a non-alpha but semi working Linux/GNU system with no Android components at all
<parrotlover> I was told my ideas were not wanted when I tried to be UT dev but I didn't give up I just did it myself and that means years and years of work because I'm only one person
<parrotlover> I am probably 2 years away from an alpha testing batch to be given to app developers and users who will hunt for bugs... And that's being optimistic
<ikmaak> parrotlover: do not get distracted by people not wanting to accept you doing the right thing :)
<parrotlover> ikmaak, that's why I left and did it myself, but I am no where near ready to give people the images which run on $1650 phones that aren't stable and have no warranty and are already outdated by 1 generation
<ikmaak> you just have to wait some superficial "generations", and your work will be golden
<parrotlover> ikmaak, it's a pipe dream
<parrotlover> but I won't give up
<parrotlover> I think eventually I will succeed if I don't die first
<ikmaak> as soon as samzung bricks them, they will all be yours for the taking :)
<parrotlover> lol
<ikmaak> they will break them, just like their other older models
<parrotlover> I chose samsung specifically because everyone said samsung was the most impossible to work with devices and I would never make it work... I like projects that people say aren't possible or aren't realistic, and I am no expert in anything at all but I invest years, sometimes decades, into learning skills to complete projects I devote myself to
<parrotlover> I just am very dedicated and hard to lose motivation for
<ikmaak> a pinephone will die if the hw dies, it is using mainline, no strange layers inbetween, so support will be as long as mainline
<ikmaak> i personally think your work is worthwile as in 3 years samzung considers them trash, all 200? million of them. and if you do not work on them, they will be.
<parrotlover> ikmaak, my goal is to support every device with 6.0.1 or later support and keep it maintained and worked on
<ikmaak> nice. that is a lot of prevented bricks :)
<parrotlover> The main thing that is really awesome is it uses tensorflow to use AI for keyboard that provides better than Gboard functionality in every way, and uses the UT keyboard with custom QML API for tensorflow
<parrotlover> ikmaak, I bricked so many because I've been dealing with clocks and voltages and OC/UC and turbo mode and power save mode and such... I'm doing work that literally requires testing to see if it bricks and then trying again and hoping I fixed it
<parrotlover> I have 5 devices in torture testing right now with the code that was bricking my devices before
<ikmaak> the sad thing is at the moment that if you buy a phone today, you need to wait for years till the manufacturer gives up on it, and then you can finally use it... if ever.
<parrotlover> they have been bootstrap compiling GCC 8 constantly while rendering complex static 3d images from models and textures at maximum possible rate
<ikmaak> but are you trying to mainline your solution?
<parrotlover> yes, I have submitted a number of PR's to Linux kernel and plan tonight to begin other PR requests for other things. I wanted originally to do this for profit, but I no longer have a need to make income from a project so niche and small
<parrotlover> I have too much money to care about making a few thousand a month at most if adopted and trusted
<ikmaak> great! thank you, thank you!
<ikmaak> if it is not on its way to mainline, its on its way to being forgotten.
<parrotlover> ikmaak, unfortunately a lot of the upstream commits will take a long time to get into production stable builds and I'm pretty sure many will be rejected requiring better standards than my current system has
<ikmaak> is there a way to improve your standards?
<ikmaak> kernel driver always take too much time
<parrotlover> ikmaak, the standards right now are to perfect the code, but linux kernel and gcc have very strict standards that I get about 50-75% rejection rate with instructions on what to fix before it's accepted
<ikmaak> sounds reasonable
<parrotlover> I will improve to meet standards based on rejection feedback and resubmit while also improving my own stuff at same time
<parrotlover> but I think to commit all my work over the years will itself take years
<ikmaak> better than the MS method of saying "no" without explanation
<parrotlover> MS sucks
<ikmaak> i think your accepance level will improve by their teachings as well
<parrotlover> ikmaak, I'm always getting better, but I do too many different things to be an expert in any one field
<ikmaak> in a way they train you to know better :)
<ikmaak> and to train a new generation
<parrotlover> I learn very specific usage skills based on my goals and don't study any one field in full capacity unless I need every part of it for the project I am working on
<parrotlover> I only learn things i need to do my goals usually
<ikmaak> i try to work togeter with someone in any field of interest, so they can get in, and i can get out again, without abandoning my archievements
<parrotlover> ikmaak, I would do that if anyone else was as able to do what I want as me. Usually I'm told the things I want to do are impossible... Those are the ideas I really commit to
<ikmaak> this way i can get motivvated growth in my goals, and get people a good way to get into my interests, even if i move on
<parrotlover> I love solving impossible tasks. I love creating theories, defining technology needed to develop the theory, experimenting with different ways to implement it, perfect it over time, and finally put it together and then I have to start over with a new project or refactor huge parts of it
<ikmaak> i have a number of those people, and try to find one in each part of my interests. this way i can start the project, and educate my colleague
<ikmaak> after that i get out, and the person has a job/speciality
<ikmaak> and i can get in, and get up to speed faster again if i need to, as they can tell me what happened since i left
<parrotlover> I can't find anyone who I feel is as committed and capable of inventing things themselves from theories and the requirements of those theories, and I am a researcher and theorist more than a developer, but I do develop things I've just never completed a serious goal yet, but I have 3 serious long term projects 2 are expected to be ready in under 10 years and the 1 bigger one is going to take 20 if I am lucky
<ikmaak> so even if the work initially doesn't go as fast because of all the explaining, it has more longevity, and easier to foolow up on
<ikmaak> i use more than one person, one for each interest/job. then they can also cooperate, as they all know they can trust my selections
<parrotlover> I can't find anyone who I feel is as committed and capable of inventing things themselves from theories and the requirements of those theories, and I am a researcher and theorist more than a developer, but I do develop things I've just never completed a serious goal yet, but I have 3 serious long term projects 2 are expected to be ready in under 10 years and the 1 bigger one is going to take 20 if I and distro
<parrotlover> content and repo content, but it's always needing to be debugged because it was never intended t7o /use the way I do so never tested properly for what I'm doing
<parrotlover> I invented myself less than 10% of this project, and patched and modded the rest to an extent ranging from a few lines to a few thousand lines
<ikmaak> so every project uses more than one person, and each is molded to fit one job, so they can work together, and do things better than i ever would be able to due to losing interest if the issue is solved
<parrotlover> I wish I have developers who wanted to help me and had time and energy to be useful
<parrotlover> no one wants to help me except people who I have zero confidence in
<ikmaak> offer them a job in the part they are supposed to learn from you
<ikmaak> i now work on a project with someone who was a storeclerk in the daytime, but very interested in what i needed
<ikmaak> if you already can dev, you mostly have a project already :)
<ikmaak> i never ask ppl to help me, i show them a profitable niche in what they are interested in anyways :P
<parrotlover> I have a project that is probably about as developed and stable as UT in basic functionality but I'm trying to improve everything and add more features and just make it perfect for the nerds who want a pocket gaming/server device that also is a phone
<parrotlover> the only place for profit is app development, everything else is going upstream making my project simply possible for anyone by the time I'm done and not special at all except for being cheap and powerful and cool as hell to own
<ikmaak> i have issues with ap oss phone software atm as they follow a system that is working against them
<ikmaak> apps are a dead end for oss.
<parrotlover> Well, if you use my device with a dock which I want to offer support for, you have a full computer basically
<ikmaak> oss prevention was the reason for app stores in the beginning.
<parrotlover> I want an app market, and I want to have paid and free apps, and any profit i make beyond paying for maintaining once built, will be sent to FOSS projects that I use in the project
<ikmaak> organizations work like an app, life works as a workflow
<ikmaak> so apps are only usable against users, not by users
<ikmaak> look at the app store conception, it was specifically created as something foss could never duplicate successfully
<ikmaak> but anyway, bedtime. i lurk all the time, but would like to hear more about your projects. please keep me informed
<parrotlover> good night ikmaak
<parrotlover> I'll be here unless they ban me again which has happened before
<ikmaak> waaahh?
<parrotlover> I am crazy and tend to rant and post walls of essay format text when I am chatting, and it bothers admins and devs to the point where they disciminated because of my mental illness and banned me
<parrotlover> I can't communicate in ways normal people can tollerate
<parrotlover> This conversation is very low key for me, I'm very stable and usually I'm not
<ikmaak> so you get banned for not being the right kind of crazy, while producing usable work?
#ubports 2020-04-03
<parrotlover> I didn't produce any usable work that was accepted, and rage quit before my tensorflow keyboard upgrades using AI for full perfect keyboard... And I was ready to push that and allow free use of it but got banned
<ikmaak> ah, ok. i can see that could be distracting. but maybe you could do the longform in a temp #ubports-parrotlover chan?
<parrotlover> they also told me to stop calling my work UT/Halium because I was rewriting in a completely different way every aspect of what these things do
<ikmaak> that is their right...
<parrotlover> yeah... I accepted that... but I said I hope they will see when it's ready and adopt it once i prove I can and have made it... and I didn't argue that, I just left the team with 0 actual contribution
<ikmaak> but it sounds like if you do the right things, you are something like a differently orientated and maybe badly promoted competition
<parrotlover> the main reason I was upset about my work not being wanted is most of the users who were active all really wanted me to do it, and the dev team said no to all of it
<ikmaak> if you just package the keyboard in a way that others are able to use it, maybe they will pick up on that, and later improvements can follow as it would not be the first crazy idea that works
<parrotlover> I really want UT to adopt my platform and continue to be a product, and I would love to see it succeed fully because that has no negative impact on me at all and is good for many many users and devs
<ikmaak> that is what ubuntu solved with ppa
<ikmaak> we do not trust you, but if others trust you, let them install it via the ppa
<parrotlover> Okay, yeah... but Halium isn't fully capable and perfect and according to devs it probably never will be when I was last told about it's potential...
<parrotlover> I just wanted to solve problems with ideas I planned to do
<parrotlover> and I wish UT the best of luck and hope it becomes widely adopted
<parrotlover> I have no ill feelings about the project or any of the devs who weren't descriminitory of my mental health issues
<parrotlover> do you have aarch64 18.04 rootfs working yet on UT?
<ikmaak> most projects that do not adopt ideas from outside they do not want to be left with untrusted and maybe unmaintainable code.
<parrotlover> ikmaak, my project takes code from lots of places in GNU/Linux FOSS teritory because I don't believe I can do better in almost all cases than existing products
<parrotlover> It's mostly reworked to debug untested usage GPL stuff
<parrotlover> It's also using reverse engineering which UT told me I can't do because it's illegal in most countries.. it's not illegal here
<parrotlover> So, that's how i have driver support without android and in kernel with no manual porting work
<parrotlover> that took over a year to get working on a single device, but has partial working features in most test devices in my collection
<ikmaak> that is just an issue with the law knowledge the UT team wants to have, or not.
<ikmaak> oooh, that would be even better than halium, if i understand correctly. bypassing android should be the final goal.
<ikmaak> and other creepware pre-os stuff
<parrotlover> Yeah... that was my main idea/intention to fix the issues with full hardware support across all supported devices
<parrotlover> But I went so far away from halium that it didn't really make sense to call it halium, and I was told not to when asked if I should rename it
<parrotlover> I accepted that
<ikmaak> that would empty a lot of lanfills :)
<ikmaak> i would say that is reasonable
<parrotlover> I just wanted to come check on UT and see if it's improved and solved big issues and talk about it but no one has talked to me
<ikmaak> but that is just because you are trying to solve the issue, while they are working around it
<parrotlover> except you, who seem to like my ideas in theory but wonder if I am capable of doing this really in reality which is totally a reasonable thought to have
<ikmaak> if i were ut, and worried about the reverse engineering thing, that would also be a reason not to talk to you...
<parrotlover> yeah I guess, I will just ignore UT I guess for now. I wish UT and Halium the best of luck
<ikmaak> i am not really in the UT team. i just have ideas about what phones should be
<Fuseteam> Is that you will?
<Fuseteam> I don't recall the team outright rejecting your work
<Fuseteam> Iirc they wanted to see the code but it wasn't.....in a presentable state yet at the time
<parrotlover> Hello
<Fuseteam> long time
<parrotlover> Fuseteam, yes... Very long. I haven't had a reason to come back and came to see progress of UT and announce that I am pushing all my code I said I would make myself which no one wanted to upstream sources
<parrotlover> I need probably 1000 hours to prepare all the code and submit patches and PR's
<parrotlover> but 1000 hours isn't a lot really. I also no longer intend to profit in any way from the project I was doing
<parrotlover> Like in the next year or 2 it will all be upstream, and I will host a repo for the whole thing myself too for people who want to just have my platform and a distro I support officially ready to go.
<parrotlover> it only works properly on one device with full hardware support, and that full support is basically the same as Android level of the blobs support. I am working hard to add more functionality and abilities than I have
<parrotlover> Right now I'm in "I need to sleep" mode though... just signed back to IRC to get scrollback
<Fuseteam> cool look forward to when that code is pushed
<parrotlover> Fuseteam, I will love to share it. I will even send out free devices to the UT team, as long as they agree to use them for alpha testing purposes
<Fuseteam> btw i think you'd be interested in postmarket os they are essentially trying to upstream android devices as well
<parrotlover> Fuseteam, nice
<Fuseteam> anyway don't let me keep you from getting your sleep
<parrotlover> Fuseteam, yeah I need to... been 2 nights awake
<parrotlover> good night, or day, or whatever
<parrotlover> feel free to highlight me if you have any questions about it and I'll answer when I wake up
<Fuseteam> sure nigths!
<andr01d> Hello, That's great news about UBports pinephone in preorder. Does anyone know if pinephone is a supported device for UBports Anbox?
<parrotlover> Does Pinephone use Halium also?
<parrotlover> also, any aarch64 fixes for using rootfs yet?
<parrotlover> or non 16.04 based builds?
<Fuseteam> pinephone is halium free and no anbox is in development stasis as the focus on more on getting everything working correctly, including the switch to wayland and what not
#ubports 2020-04-04
<ikmaak> Is there a way to set the timezone in the UI?
<ikmaak> on the pinephone btw, i have the setting UI, but am unable to select a timezone
<ikmaak> ow, i see there is no solution, according to gitlab...
<paradoxspiral> ikmaak: there's a workaround in that issue: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<paradoxspiral> not ideal but it works^^
<ikmaak> if i read correctly that only works when connected to the internet
<paradoxspiral> hmm, I don't think so
<ikmaak> i'm trying now, but it is difficult to use the keyboard in the terminal, the icon for changing to arrows is really small
<ikmaak> it does set the timezone to my area, but it is still UTC+0
<paradoxspiral> ah, might need ntp to sync
<paradoxspiral> you can swipe up on the keyboard to get a screen where you can move the cursor around
<ikmaak> i am trying to set time manually now, but sliding does not work, or better, it does not stop
<ikmaak> it is cycling through the years now for over 20 seconds from on only a small swipe...
<paradoxspiral> yeah those number inputs are extremely finicky
<ikmaak> lol, by the time i set the time successfully, it is 7 minutes later
<ikmaak> i did it! time is set! in just over 15 minutes :P
<paradoxspiral> gz :)
<Fuseteam> Changing to arrows?
<Fuseteam> On ut in the terminal you swipe the screen, yes the entire terminal sceeen to use arrow keys
<paradoxspiral> yeah, I Prefer the little screen on the keyboard since it's closer to my normal thumb position
<ikmaak> Fuseteam: how am i to find this out?
<paradoxspiral> I'm trying to work with the vibrator, but a quick gander with `fftest` over all the files in /dev/input/event* results in no found force feedback devices
<emersont1> hi, is there a way of cleaning up the partitions on my device as i have about 20 100M partitions on my nexus 7 2013
#ubports 2020-04-05
<Fuseteam> Ikmaak find what out?
<Fuseteam> Emersont flash a stock rom
<ikmaak> Fuseteam: i was just interested in how people would discover that the screen is used as a big arrowpad, i did not.
<Fuseteam> Ah there's an blog post about it and i did not either untill i read that blogpost
